# Yellow puppy teeth?



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

I just noticed macee a front 2 bottom teeth are yellow.. Is that normal??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

How old is she?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

4 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If they're baby teeth they will fall out soon. They could be almost ready to go and the roots have died. If they are new adult teeth she might have genetically yellow teeth. Puppies teeth between 4-7 months. I bet they are dead baby teeth.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much unless they don't fall out. Have you mentioned this to your vet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Macee s mom (May 27, 2013)

Haha thanks ladies they fell out last night! I hope they don't come in yellow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

